# grinden?



## K3KZ (29. Februar 2008)

servus leutz
ich hätt ne frage,und zwar hab ich meine vorder achse so gekürzt,dass sie bündig mit der radmutter aufhört.jetzt bin ich aber auf den geschmack gekommen und hätte bock mal wieder ab und dann zu grinden,weil ich mirs zur zeit geldtechnisch nicht dauernd leisten kann in nen gescheiten park zu farhen und es bei mir ziehmlcih viel street gibt.das problem ist aber,dass mir schon viele leute gesagt haben,dass ich keine pegs mehr fahren kann/sollte,weil sonst meine radmutter rausbricht(?).jetzt kam mir aer die idee,dass das vllt mit micropegs von superstar klappen könnte.ich bin mir aber nichct so wirklich sicher,ob die achse dafür nich auch zu kurz is und ich hab nich wirklih bock darauf mir dann ne neue nabe kaufen zu müssen....
wäre nice wenn mir jemand helfen könnte,oder mir evtll ne alternative sagen könnte(pedalgrinds?xD)

greez michi


----------



## gmozi (29. Februar 2008)

Wenn Du nur die VR Achse so derbe gekürzt hast, kannst Du ja nur hinten ein Peg montieren und dann Feeble Grinds machen. Außerdem kostet eine neue Achse ja auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrible (1. März 2008)

also früher gab es noch pegs zum schrauben.da brauchst keine mutter mehr drauf machen sondern nur des peg draufschrauben.ist zwar nicht der hit,hat aber damals bischen funktioniert.und wie gmozi schon sagte ne achse ist nicht so teuer.brauchst ja nur ne achse und keine neue nabe.


----------



## derFisch (1. März 2008)

ersmal kannste auch ganz gut ohne pegs grinden. dafür sollteste dir aber sachen aussuchen die recht gut rutschen, weil hier alles aufs ausfallende und die achsmutter geht. is naturgemäß alles wackliger, aber geht. bei 5050s kannste dirn zB bisschen mit kurbel und pedal helfen und solang du dir bei icepicks an rails nicht solche mit zu großem radius aussuchst oder einfach auf die eckigen verwandten vertraust, sollte das auch klargehen.


----------



## K3KZ (1. März 2008)

hey,danke schonma für die antworten,aber was meint ihr?
micropegs oder nicht?oder soll ich lieber pedalgrindsversuchen?
weil auf nur feeble-grinds hab ich irgendwie keine lust.......und auf den achsmutter,da brauch ich gut rutschende untergründe,und die gibt es nunmal hier leider nich,nur so betonledges und holzklötze......
greez

PS.krieg ich für 06er salt naben(is noch vom komplettrad) noch achsen?


----------



## K3KZ (2. März 2008)

ich hab grade mal nochmal nachgemessen.die achse steht noch 1,5cm über das ausfallende raus.....hält das meine 50 kg aus?
greez


----------



## gmozi (2. März 2008)

^^ Probier es doch einfach aus. Wenn nicht, musst Du Dir halt eh neue Achsen kaufen, was ich für die beste Lösung halte. Einfach mal schauen, welchen Durchmesser die Achsen haben und dann passende NEUE kaufen. Welche ist ja egal, solange die passen.


----------



## K3KZ (2. März 2008)

ok,ich werd die mir am montag mal kaufen und hoffen,dass meine achse das aushält....
greez und danke für die antworten


----------



## paule_p2 (2. März 2008)

eine neue achse kostet nicht viel mehr als ein micro peg. pegs hast du doch noch oder? kauf dir doch einfach ne neue achse und das Problem ist gelöst.


----------



## K3KZ (2. März 2008)

ok,wenn mir jetzt noch einer sagen könnte,was für ne achse,wär ich euch allen dankbar xD
ist ne salt nabe von 2006 (nur vorne)


----------



## gmozi (2. März 2008)

Messen? Ansonsten Rad ausbauen und in nen Shop gehen und dort fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K3KZ (2. März 2008)

und was soll ich da messen?den achsdurchmesser?oder die breite?oder die breite vom dem gehäusedings(sorry,mir fiel das wort nich ein-.-)
greez


----------



## paule_p2 (2. März 2008)

K3KZ schrieb:


> und was soll ich da messen?den achsdurchmesser?oder die breite?oder die breite vom dem gehäusedings(sorry,mir fiel das wort nich ein-.-)
> greez





den achsdurchmesser. der müsste 10 oder 14mm sein. hab jetzt aber keine ahnung ob die nabe sb oder bb gelagert ist, da kannst vll mal bei bekannten bmxmailordern anrufen, die müssten dir das sagen können.


----------



## Hertener (2. März 2008)

K3KZ schrieb:


> und was soll ich da messen?den achsdurchmesser?oder die breite?oder die breite vom dem gehäusedings...


Und Du bist Dir sicher, dass Du eine Achse aus- und wieder einbauen kannst?


----------



## K3KZ (2. März 2008)

nein =)


----------



## paule_p2 (2. März 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> Und Du bist Dir sicher, dass Du eine Achse aus- und wieder einbauen kannst?



dafür braucht man aber auch keine raketenwissenschaftler diplom.


----------



## Lizard.King (2. März 2008)

keine diplom?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K3KZ (2. März 2008)

das wird doch wohl nich soooo schwer sein...einfach die 2 schrauben neber den lagern auf und dann die achse rausholen,oder?


----------



## Pulle666 (2. März 2008)

also bei mir war die achse von anfang an bündig mit der mutter und ich hatte nie probleme durchs grinden


----------



## K3KZ (2. März 2008)

jop danke.ich nehm jetzt mal die microdinger,weil ich will die achse ja nich "überstrapazieren" und wenn die bricht,dann wird das auch ncih soooo schlimm sein.....
greez


----------

